# Tatt's Opinions!!!



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok guys,
I'm psyching myself up for my first tatt!!! Which is currently being designed by Nightowl (thanks heaps)!!!
I want to know about the pain!!!! See I think I'm a bit of a sook and to me... it looks like it would HURT!!!
I really want to get this tattoo but I would just like some educated opinions first!

SO please tell me what you thought of the pain, where the tatt is and is there a more painful spot than others, also have you experienced any other pain in life that hurt LESS???

I know I know.... first greade SOOK!!!!
I'm going to do and I'll have pics to prove it... eventually!

Thanks heaps in advance everyone!!!
Mell


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 18, 2007)

I got a tattoo on my lower back and it didn't hurt at all. The closest thing I can describe it as is one of those machines that spin around with the little tweezers to pluck hair out? I hope you know what I'm talking about :lol:


----------



## Miss B (Jun 18, 2007)

Go for it! Yes, it's painful - but after it's finished you'll definately think it was worth it 





I got my first tattoo about two years ago, it's on my back (well, my right shoulder blade) and is approx. 10cm long by 8cm tall. It took over two hours and just past the halfway point the pain was so bad, I was practically sweating. So my advice would be... get your tatt done in winter! 

As far as comparing it to other pain... I'm not sure there really is an equivalent. I've had my tongue and both nipples pierced, and although excruciating - they do only last a second or two. Tattoos on the other hand, it's a constant feeling of scraping and burning.

Don't let that put you off though, mine hurt like hell but if I had my time over I'd definately still get it done! In fact I'm already thinking about my next tatt... I want an oriental design with water and a carp (koi), possibly on my foot... so good luck and let us know what you decide!!! 8)


----------



## kelly (Jun 18, 2007)

Raiiyne said:


> I got a tattoo on my lower back and it didn't hurt at all. The closest thing I can describe it as is one of those machines that spin around with the little tweezers to pluck hair out? I hope you know what I'm talking about :lol:


 
Oh goodness, are you talking about an Epilator :shock:


----------



## eladidare (Jun 18, 2007)

depends on where u get it... i got one on both arms and they didnt hurt a bit!
but i got one on my back up the top and it felt like someone was cuttin me with a scalpel


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Oh goodness, are you talking about an Epilator :shock:


 
Yep thats the one! And I even hate those things!People tell me I have a high pain tolerance but honestly, I don't see how anyone could think a tattoo hurts (not on lower back anyway... I'm getting one on upper back/neck soon, so I'll let you know if my opinion changes )


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey where are you planning on getting the tattoo?


----------



## Reaper (Jun 18, 2007)

i have three tatts, one arm band, one chest and one top middle back and currently planning mey next one ( a large back piece, or 3 quater sleeve havent decided) imo it doesent really hurt, i actually find it theropudic, kind of like a deep muscle massage..... the best i can describe the pain is like having a sunburnt area scratched with a finger nail, more of an anoyance than pain. some areas are more sensitive than others but after a few minutes your skin tends to go semi numb to the pain. get it done, but be warned they are highly addictive and u WILL want more!!


----------



## horsenz (Jun 18, 2007)

i have one on my lower back, middle of my back and my neck also one on my hip, my hubby has numerous tatts on his arms, his chest and back...
but as for mine yes they hurt, but it's not extremely painful more like a slight burning feeling, accept for the one on my hip, i thought child birth was less painful!!!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

I have one on my shoulder and I don't think it hurt more than something like grazing your knee. When they go over an area again and again when colouring or something it does hurt a bit (kind of an annoying pain where it gets a bit raw) but it's well worth it.
I've had many kidney stones, and have been awake during a series of operations where they cut into my back and put a tube into my kidney and another into my bladder.
Tattoo's are nothing =)


----------



## kelly (Jun 18, 2007)

Raiiyne said:


> Yep thats the one! And I even hate those things!



Me too, by comparing it to that you have put me off tattoos forever hahaha.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Me too, by comparing it to that you have put me off tattoos forever hahaha.


I don't think a tattoo is anywhere NEAR as EVIL as an epilator :shock:


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

horsenz said:


> i have one on my lower back, middle of my back and my neck also one on my hip, my hubby has numerous tatts on his arms, his chest and back...
> but as for mine yes they hurt, but it's not extremely painful more like a slight burning feeling, accept for the one on my hip, i thought child birth was less painful!!!!


 
Now see thats the sort of comment that terrifies me... :shock:
Hmm.... childbirth!!!

Nah seriously I've pretty much got myself in the chair doing it, it's just the pain factor has me stalling as nobody can really make you feel the pain or describe the pain!!
My hubby has tatt's on his arms, legs, feet and shoulder and he has tried explaining it to me... but he has a high threshold to pain!!

The tatt that nightowl is designing for me is made for the lower back, so would that be as painful as the HIP??????????????? :shock:

I'm really excited and when I have the design I'll show you first and then I'll get a photo taken when I get it done!!
**rubs hands together **..... my mum is going to FREAK!!! :lol:

Thanks for the thoughts guys!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Mell,

I had my BHP tat designed by moosenoose-i got it done on my lower back. It took 50 mins to do and it hurt. The tat that went right along my spine and up the back hurt like hell and felt like someone had a really sharp finger nail running it across the worst sunburn i've ever had in my life. When it got lower down near my butt, it must've hit a nerve becaus i couldn't sit still- it tickled like crazy. It ended up crooked cos i couldn't sit still.

I've had mine for a few years now and i still love it as much as the day i got it done. I used bepanthen on it which soothed it and considering i have sensitive skin, i had no problems with it.

On the way out, i was thinking "when and where do i get my next one"? 

Simone.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> I don't think a tattoo is anywhere NEAR as EVIL as an epilator :shock:


 
I totally agree!!!! Those things are just vicious!!!! If it's like that, then I'm seriouly freaking out!!!!


----------



## hornet (Jun 18, 2007)

i wanna get something done on my fingers, dunno what yet


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 18, 2007)

P.S. I wussed it to while i was having it done, but hey- if you never have to go back there then it doesn't matter.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 18, 2007)

hornet said:


> i wanna get something done on my fingers, dunno what yet



Just don't get the LOVE and HATE ones 

Simone.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hi Mell,
> 
> I had my BHP tat designed by moosenoose-i got it done on my lower back. It took 50 mins to do and it hurt. The tat that went right along my spine and up the back hurt like hell and felt like someone had a really sharp finger nail running it across the worst sunburn i've ever had in my life. When it got lower down near my butt, it must've hit a nerve becaus i couldn't sit still- it tickled like crazy. It ended up crooked cos i couldn't sit still.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm... tickled!!! Great, I'm a ticklish person!!! So are you saying the lower back hurt or going up your spine hurt?? Yeah hubby told me that colour hurts a little bit more as they go over the same spot!

Ok girls who gets waxing done (face/legs etc)?? Does it compare to that??


----------



## OuZo (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> I don't think a tattoo is anywhere NEAR as EVIL as an epilator :shock:


 
I agree - my epilator hurts a hell of a lot more than my tat did :lol:

But mine is on the front of my shoulder so maybe that's a good area? I'm a seriously huge wuss who almost died waiting for my appointment time to come and I coped fine. For me the worst part was when they wipe the blood and ink away every now and then. That felt more like sandpaper (might bring some super soft Kleenex next time I go lol) but still it was more uncomfortable than serious pain 

Good luck!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

ok slightly more painful then a leg wax, not as painful as your pubic bone during a brazillian wax =p IMO


----------



## hornet (Jun 18, 2007)

lol i origanally wanted "love" "hate" but now might just get a coffin on one of my fingers


----------



## Raiiyne (Jun 18, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> The tatt that nightowl is designing for me is made for the lower back, so would that be as painful as the HIP???????????????!!


 
Well I dont have one on my hip, but as I said earlier I have one on my lower back and its nothing. Me and my friend were chatting away happily the whole time. Seriously, you're freaking yourself out over nothing!!


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol i origanally wanted "love" "hate" but now might just get a coffin on one of my fingers


why not a snakey intertwined?


----------



## hornet (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> why not a snakey intertwined?



that could work, dont think i'll be stopping at one lol So many different designs playing in my head


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

Raiiyne said:


> Well I dont have one on my hip, but as I said earlier I have one on my lower back and its nothing. Me and my friend were chatting away happily the whole time. Seriously, you're freaking yourself out over nothing!!


 
Yeah I know I probably am... hubby says the same thing!! 

As I said earlier I've got myself convinced to do it but I just don't want to get into it 5mins and wuss out!!! 

I know I'll be ok, it'll be my hubby with a broken hand afterwards!! hehe!!
Nah just joking! I'm thinking of getting it done while I'm on holidays so I don't have to worry about my uniform, I can just veg in comfy clothes!!!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Jun 18, 2007)

sorry ive been lazy and didnt read all the replies lol...

I have 3 tats.... with another 2 on the way also designed by nightowl (thanks again mate!)...

The on on my back, in the centre didn't hurt...... the one on the back of my neck didn't hurt, it was actually quite relaxing.....

BUT......

The one on the outside of leg just above my ankle.... KILLED KILLED KILLED...... not doing that agin lol

Its ok mell you won't regret it.....


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 18, 2007)

mrsshep77 said:


> Hmmm... tickled!!! Great, I'm a ticklish person!!! So are you saying the lower back hurt or going up your spine hurt?? Yeah hubby told me that colour hurts a little bit more as they go over the same spot!
> 
> Ok girls who gets waxing done (face/legs etc)?? Does it compare to that??



mmmmmi thought my tat hurt more. I actually like the feel of hot wax and it doesn't bother me getting my eyebrows and legs done. 
The bit going up the spine hurt, the part where the snake coils around each other tickles like hell. Will post a pic when i get home from work.

Simone.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> sorry ive been lazy and didnt read all the replies lol...
> 
> I have 3 tats.... with another 2 on the way also designed by nightowl (thanks again mate!)...
> 
> ...


 
Ok so I'm definately staying away from the ankle!! Would love to see pics of your tatt's!!! And anyone else who'd like to share!!! It seems there's a growing trend for tatt's, so I'd better stop being a sook!! 



johnbowemonie said:


> mmmmmi thought my tat hurt more. I actually like the feel of hot wax and it doesn't bother me getting my eyebrows and legs done.
> The bit going up the spine hurt, the part where the snake coils around each other tickles like hell. Will post a pic when i get home from work.
> 
> Simone.


 
Simone I'm the same I actually find getting my waxing done very relaxing and have been known to sort of go to sleep.... so you'd think I could handle getting a tatt!!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 18, 2007)

everyone has different opinions of what the pain is like. I am still going to finish half sleeves on both arms and find after about 30 seconds of starting it is actually quite relaxing. On the other hand i got my stomach tatt and it was 3 hours of agony, hard to describe the kind of agony, not like being stabbed or make you sick agony just bloody uncomfortable. 

Apparently men and women get different effects depending on whre they are being inked, my missus didn't feel a thing on her stomach, i did, she hates the insides of her arm being done, i liked it. 

So IMO don't listen to anyone here and go get it done then tell us if it hurt or not.


----------



## Dragoness (Jun 18, 2007)

OK heres my experience, anything that is on skin, around muscle doesnt hurt too much, as others have described, its kind of an annoying sort of pain. Anything that crosses bone hurts like hell! I have 3, one on my boob which I dont really remember hurting that much, one on the inside of my ankle, but a bit higher up, so not on the ankle bone, that didnt hurt at all and one on my left shoulder blade and yep, thats hurt, after 2.5 hours I had had enough. I think I left claw marks on the metal under the table and my dragon is missing the spines on his tail because I just couldnt stand it anymore. I said I would definately never get another one, having said that, Im currently planning my 4th one. My pet chameleon that I had while living in canada is going across my left foot, with his tail wrapped around my ankle. The pain however is over as soon as they stop (the itching goes on for weeks though!) and they are ADDICTIVE. As soon as they stop, you forget what the pain was like until you go back for your next one 
Cant wait to see yours 

Cheers


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey hornet, i'm doing a finger tat 2, getting my wedding ring done at the wedding. It's not for another year so let me know if i'm going to need some extra beers before the reception


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> she hates the insides of her arm being done, i liked it.
> 
> .



geebus,..LIKED!!? 

i'm a chicken too,...i'm still putting it off,..


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 18, 2007)

its not so bad, getting close to the arm pit is a bit touchy after being coloured four times in the same sitting but you get used to it.

And the best part of getting a tat is the rush you have for hours when its finished and you go and drink lots of booze and thin/loose your blood and get very light headed


----------



## hugsta (Jun 18, 2007)

I have one that goes all the way around my arm. I find that the longer the tat goes for the more it starts to hurt. Especially if there is a lot of colouring. That bit hurts the most IMO. I found the first hour to be OK, but it gradually got more and more painful. It took 3 hours on my arm and I was quite happy when he ha d finished. Although, in saying that, I can't wait for my next one which will be my whole shoulder and top of my arm. 

I want to get one done by Omi from Miami Ink. He does some sensational work.


----------



## hornet (Jun 18, 2007)

ozzi, hopefully get mine done later this year, will let evey1 know how it goes


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2007)

hugsta said:


> I have one that goes all the way around my arm. I find that the longer the tat goes for the more it starts to hurt. Especially if there is a lot of colouring. That bit hurts the most IMO. I found the first hour to be OK, but it gradually got more and more painful. It took 3 hours on my arm and I was quite happy when he ha d finished. Although, in saying that, I can't wait for my next one which will be my whole shoulder and top of my arm.
> 
> I want to get one done by Omi from Miami Ink. He does some sensational work.



Chris Garver and Kat Von D do some awesome work to!  

Miss B, it took two hours to do that little tat? That is a long sitting for such a small job! :?


----------



## kelly (Jun 18, 2007)

nightowl said:


> Chris Garver and Kat Von D do some awesome work to!


 
Kat Von D does the best portraits ever.
I've heard they are so incredibly expensive there hey.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2007)

kelly said:


> Kat Von D does the best portraits ever.
> I've heard they are so incredibly expensive there hey.



Yeah she does great black & grey and pin-up girls as well. Chris Garver's the man for colour work though. I believe it is very expensive if they accept you on the show. Apparently you have to supply all your accommodation and travel expenses as well, understandably.


----------



## tan (Jun 18, 2007)

HEHE Nigtowl is one busy owl lately I have three, ankle, front hip and lower back, the back one was actually the most relaxing, especially they colouring, felt like a nice massage. Everyone has a different pain tolerance so just see how you go, take some lollies to chew on and some water, you'll be fine. One of my labours was 51 hours with no pain relief , so I'll take a tat anyday. I too have Nightowl busy at the moment.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

Poor Nightowl is going to be one busy little Owl whilst on holidays!!! hmmm!!

It will be well worth the wait though! I'm starting to get excited now! I know everyone's pain threshold is different but I'm sure I'll get over it!!
Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## sabre (Jun 18, 2007)

All tattoos hurt to a degree as others have said depends where your getting them how old you are how much sun you've had even down to your heritage.Skin reacts in different ways and depending on your pain tolerance and whether your worked up over it or not it can vary from a slight burning sensation to bloody painful (im in the last category).The best thing is to be prepared any good tattooist will explain to you some of the things your going to feel,We had 2 girls getting tattooed yesterday where i work 1 got a small tatt bout the size of a 50c piece didnt take it well cause she got all worked up,the other one got a lower back job of the Australian coat of arms with the works was in the chair for 1/12 hrs with the outline but she knew what to expect as she was talked through it.You only get 1 chance with the outline if you move or wriggle on a fine piece of work could be diff between a spectacular tattoo and a great tattoo.

If this is your first tattoo speak to the tattooist and tell him how you feel.

cheers pete


----------



## viridis (Jun 18, 2007)

Huggy hit the nail on the head. All tats hurt to a point. Anything over a 5 hour sitting starts to get a bit tender. I think that its in your head. I figured that I am the one that wants them, so its not to bad.

If someone put you through the same pain without your consent , I am sure it would hurt a lot damn more lol.

nick


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 18, 2007)

i've heard that a womans pain tolerance is best while shes ovulating and worst just before her icky time begins,...so try to time it for day 14,....


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

the week after and the week before your period and really the week of your period sucks, we've only got one good week =D


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got one on my left ankle very close ot the ankle bone which was really painful and another on my butt which didn't hurt much at all, was more like an irritation that you can't scratch. A good tatt is worth the discomfit!


----------



## pixie (Jun 18, 2007)

i got a tatt on my neck, right on the spine, below the hairline, it didnt hurt, was uncomfortable as i could feel the vibrations from the needle in my head tho


----------



## Nik (Jun 18, 2007)

I have 5 tattoos, 2 ankle, one middle of my upper back between my shoulder blades and 2 going from the top of my leg along my thigh and ending half way up my torso.

As far as pain goes, with the first tatt I got (ankle) I was surprised that it was less painful than I thought. I think this is common, it's not as bad as you imagine. The only one that I thought was bad was the one on my side and I believe it was my state of mind that was the real problem. 

It sounds a little silly but a strong mind can block out pain. You need to not focus on the pain, start a conversation with someone, read a magazine, just do something that will allow your mind to disconnect a little and it will help alot.

Good luck, it's really not as bad as people say


----------



## westaussie (Jun 18, 2007)

Last year someone was designing me a cool Tat to add to my collection.
But I guess she lost interest 
hahaha sorry Jen.


----------



## mrsshep77 (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks again one and all for your advice and encouragment!! I know I will be posting pitures of my new tatt in the not too distant future!!

Mell


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

westaussie said:


> Last year someone was designing me a cool Tat to add to my collection.
> But I guess she lost interest
> hahaha sorry Jen.



haha nah you just got too demanding :lol: no i'll get back to it =) i have it at home actually and was looking at it the other day trying to get some inspiration. Some day!


----------



## purplesnakegirl (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had about 7 hours of work done down my spine and It was very bareable. The spine was less painful than the more fleshier areas. If you get the edge of your fingernail, press it hard into your skin and rub it constantly for a long time that is kind of what it feels like.


----------



## Miss B (Jun 18, 2007)

nightowl said:


> Miss B, it took two hours to do that little tat? That is a long sitting for such a small job! :?


 
Yup, lots of colouring in because it's solid black. And even though I put that special cream on it every 45 minutes for two weeks, it's still a bit scratchy looking. I plan to have it re-inked one day, I want to get that really rich black colour back again.


----------



## koubee (Jun 18, 2007)

i have 2, one on my lower back and one on the back of my calf muscle (lower leg).
Yes it hurts but it isn't a bad pain, the first 5-10 mins hurt but don't let it put you off. It eventually starts to feel numb and although you can still feel it, it isn't that bad.
I'm going back next week to get the one on my leg recoloured as my body rejected the white ink.
I am also getting one on the inside of my wrist in the next month or so.
You'll love it.


----------



## nightowl (Jun 18, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Yup, lots of colouring in because it's solid black. And even though I put that special cream on it every 45 minutes for two weeks, it's still a bit scratchy looking. I plan to have it re-inked one day, I want to get that really rich black colour back again.



Even with the solid colour two hours is a long time for that size tat. 

Something doesn't sound right there....special cream every 45 minutes for two weeks? Was the tattooist a proper one or a scratcher? You should only need a light application of Bepanthen or similar a few times a day (if that) for a week.

I don't mean to sound rude, so sorry if it comes across that way


----------



## urodacus_au (Jun 18, 2007)

Dont think about it too much, youll end up winding yourself up and making it worse  Look around, every second person is walking around with a tat or 2 nowadays (atleast in my area hehe), its not as bad as people make it out to be.

Jordan


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> I don't think a tattoo is anywhere NEAR as EVIL as an epilator :shock:



Sheesh you're making us girls sound like sissies!! 
It's NOT that bad. 


Reaper said:


> * more of an anoyance than pain.* some areas are more sensitive than others but after a few minutes your skin tends to go semi numb to the pain. get it done, but be warned they are highly addictive and u WILL want more!!


Now THAT I agree with. You can't explain what a tattoo feels like... I really enjoyed the whole process and would readily go through it again just for the sensations.

Don't stress or workself up about it. Just go in being cool calm and collected, grimace if it hurts but tell yourself that it won't and find the interesting aspect to it.. Mind over matter. 

Oh and btw... Epilators hurt less, the shorter the hair.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

epilators are so evil, i dont care if i sound like a sissy *shrug* I've been through lots of pain with operations and everything, and i still dont want an epilator near me. Give me a tat any day of the week:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 18, 2007)

Tsidasa said:


> epilators are so evil, i dont care if i sound like a sissy *shrug* I've been through lots of pain with operations and everything, and i still dont want an epilator near me. Give me a tat any day of the week:lol:



*gives self to Tsidasa*
Ba doom-chi! Get it? Get it?
Oh I'm so lame. 
But I agree with>


Jye and Peady said:


> It sounds a little silly but a strong mind can block out pain. You need to not focus on the pain, start a conversation with someone, read a magazine, just do something that will allow your mind to disconnect a little and it will help alot.


Depends on what you're thinking and yadda yadda...even when you remove hair.


----------



## dragoncrab-64 (Jun 18, 2007)

Depends on your pain tolerance level.. I have three now one on each shoulder blade and one on my thigh. All three are fully coloured and i am thinking of getting another one in the middle of my shoulder blades to link the other two. I didnt think they hurt at all.. buts that me.. Now child birth is another matter!! grin. If you want one, bite the bullet and go for it they are really cool pieces of artwork you carry around on you all the time.. Once its done you'll forget the pain...


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 18, 2007)

i don't have a high pain tolerance but i don't think it is that bad. after i bit it stops feeling like pain and kinda feels like a burning kind of sensation. i started with a really small tatt cause i wasn't sure if i could handle th pain, that was tree years ago now i have 3 tatts, the last one was 45 mins in the chair. in terms of spots that feel worse, i;'ve had one on my back, upper leg and forearm and i reckon they were about equal. the forearm one was the most annoying one during healing time, really easy to bump and it got quite itchy. 
i reackon a trip to the dentist for a filling or needle is way more painful


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 18, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> *gives self to Tsidasa*
> Ba doom-chi! Get it? Get it?
> Oh I'm so lame. .


haha enough said


----------



## Jsnakes77 (Jun 18, 2007)

hello i'm jamie's mrs jazz
kidney stones are more painful then child birth 
tatt's are so different i reckon tatt's hurt more if u don't have any fat on you ....
my lower back was fine 
my arm band fine 
but it hurt alot at the bone of my ankel 
easy prick urself with a sawing needle if it hurt forget about getting one...... if it diddnt go for it


----------



## slip_phreak (Jun 18, 2007)

I've heard it feels similar to scratching yourself with a wooden kebab stick thing over the same spot over and over again for a while. My mate is trying to convince me to get one but i wouldnt know what to get.My main concern would be to look back on it in 20 years and be reminded of how bigger a tool i was back then  lol


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 18, 2007)

I have 1 piece on each arm (shoulders) one on my ankle and a rather larger piece on the middle of my back going up to my hair line.
The last one was the most painful as it took 3 hours to do in the first session and another hour after that, no colour just black and alot of shading. It was immensly painful for the first hour, then you become desensitised, but some people can handle more pain than others, to some it is tolerable, but no one can say it is an enjoyable experience, if they do there full of it or a complete sado-masichest. Anything on bone is more painful IMO, my ankle hurt and the back piece on my spine hurt as well....
Hope this helps :lol: . Go for it, woman most always, have a better pain threshold when it comes to self inflicted pain, iv'ewitnessed 3 child births, no way would I do that!


----------



## koubee (Jun 18, 2007)

Childbirth is easy.............painful but easy, been there twice with NO intentions of returning to it.
Being tattooed is a feeling all of it's own, it's too hard to describe, where childbirth can be explained............................i won't go there.


----------



## Elfir (Jun 18, 2007)

i keep telling you all they'll make your leg drop off


----------



## Elfir (Jun 18, 2007)

my one legged mate told me red ink hurts heaps more than the other colors


----------



## koubee (Jun 18, 2007)

i'l agree with that, and it takes heaps longer to heal.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 18, 2007)

koubee said:


> Childbirth is easy.............painful but easy, been there twice with NO intentions of returning to it.
> Being tattooed is a feeling all of it's own, it's too hard to describe, where childbirth can be explained............................i won't go there.


Like I have always said, women are the dominent of the specie, men are physically stronger, but..., you young boys might disagree, but hey in the long run brothers, you'll understand, if not by koubee's comment alone! :lol: You girls don't see child birth from our prospective... ooooowwwwwwwccccchhhhhhh!!!!!!
Well done girls!! I'm into my martial arts and would rather 10 mins of getting punched in the head than to go through that!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got a lower back tattoo, it was my first one (i now how 4). I would say that it's not an overly painful place to be tattoo'd. All my other ones are on my arms (i have a shoulder "sleeve" etc) and it hurts a lot more on the really soft sensitive skin underneath your arms.

On your back there is a pretty good area, the only part I found painful was going over the spine, as I'm quite lean and didn't have a lot of skin between my bone and the needle.

Just my 2c, however if you do go ahead with it be prepared to get at least another 2 or 3 tatts. They are more addictive than snakes...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 18, 2007)

Yep, I agree, just as addictive! 
The amount of tatts I have has been limited due to the opinions of others which could jepordise my role at work! Sucks.... yes but that's society!


----------



## Nappy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got over a dozen pieces, and as you've seen most ppl have more than 1. So it can't be that bad if everyone keeps going back for more.

Oh, and don't forget pics!!!


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 18, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> Hey hornet, i'm doing a finger tat 2, getting my wedding ring done at the wedding. It's not for another year so let me know if i'm going to need some extra beers before the reception



I could be wrong..but I think it's illegal to tattoo your hands and your scalp. But then again...what is someone going to do once you do it? Fine you? Pfft.


----------



## angua21 (Jun 18, 2007)

Its called an Epilady, not epilator, and tattoos are NOWHERE near as painful as those evil hair plucking machines of destruction. I have 2 tatts, and the feeling is more annoying than painful.
and having it done isnt even the worst bit..... its when the scab starts to itch and you're not allowed to scratch it that its the worst.....

and i agree about childbirth, its a different thing altogether and shouldnt be compared to tattoos


----------



## choppy (Jun 18, 2007)

Have most of my upper body tattoed, it does hurt but depends where you get it. Close to bones and sensitive areas or ticklish areas like under arms are more painful usually where skin is elastic cause it dont get much sun feel like being slowly cut. Areas like shoulders, forearms that have more muscle and the skin is tougher are like being repetedly scratched [like others have said]. Be warned they are highly addictive, like herps. 
Also IMO, bigger is definately better when it somes to tatts as smaller tats lose their intricate detail with age and end up looking like blobs.

Tatelina is correct it is an old english rule that you cannot tattoo your face or hands by law as they are the property of the queen. Hence why 'outlaws' [for want of a better word] get hands and faces tattoed in 'Defiance'. Don't mean you can't do it though it's not really enforced.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 18, 2007)

scm1 said:


> It was immensly painful for the first hour, then you become desensitised, but some people can handle more pain than others, to some it is tolerable, but no one can say it is an enjoyable experience, if they do there full of it or a complete sado-masichest. Anything on bone is more painful IMO, my ankle hurt and the back piece on my spine hurt as well....



Did you mean to say, they're full of it?
Pherhaps like you said in the same sentence some people can handle more pain than others, as my ankle tattoo didn't hurt me. 
tisk tisk.


----------



## foxysnake (Jun 18, 2007)

Ive a large tatt on my lower back - an angiogram with the words fallen angel. I was quite keen to get my first tatt and made sure it wasnt something little. I have to say at first the outline hurt the most - at the start it felt like someone cutting my skin with a razor. But you get over that feeling quite quickly! Another girl was getting her lower back done as well and had tears the whole time. After the first 20 minutes I was fine with it, the pain wasnt bad and I was quite enjoying it!!! My tatt took about 3 hours. I have plans now to get 4 intertwined 'ribbon' like things tattoed rising from a circle above my first tatt stretching right up to just under my neck, I want it in blue and with no outline. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tatts*

Arms did'nt hurt too much. SHoulder blade did a bit (colour wise) the back hurt a fair bit so I'm waiting to get it coloured now, that is when I pluck the courage or get totall smashed.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Pic*

Here's the shoulder blade


----------



## Cristina (Jun 18, 2007)

I have one on my ankle which didnt hurt at all...then I have one across my lower back..well I passed out b/c the pain ws so unbareable..lol

Im still getting another


----------



## Sidonia (Jun 18, 2007)

nightowl said:


> Chris Garver and Kat Von D do some awesome work to!



Kat Von D is absolutely AMAZING. I love her work soooo much! I want to get a pinup eventually. I wish I could go over there and get her to do it.. See the portrait she did of that guy's terminal child? That was amazing.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 19, 2007)

angua21 said:


> Its called an Epilady, not epilator


 
um epilady is the brand of the thing.... epilator is what the apparatus is actually called =p are we becoming like the US. should i get a kleenex? (translation - tissue) :lol:


----------



## noidea (Jun 19, 2007)

Go for it don't think about it, many people find child birth bearable or what they can remember of it through the groggy haze of gas and pethadine. I have Three one done by lil mick it was quick and fast and tickleish the other by warren rigby it tickled too but then I got brave and let and apprentice do one on my lower back it hurt like hell but it is a bearable pain, and its all over relativley quickly and a good artist will let you have a lil break if its a big job or your not handling it well. Good luck


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 19, 2007)

The tatt that nightowl is designing for me is made for the lower back, so would that be as painful as the HIP??????????????? 

I got my hip done about 5 years ago as well as the one on my back right, I thought I would go something small first to see how I could handle it, it Hurt let me say that....if it is on bone and down the middle of your body then yes it will hurt like hell and it only starts to go num after 1/2 - 1 hour of sitting through them doing the same thing over and over and over again. it feels like continues scraping of razer blades or scalpals, and colouring hurts more I reacon. lucky the one on my hip only took 1 1/2 hours to complete. But the one I got on my back is quite large, of a tree, its roots are parst the waist on my ass and they felf very weired evert time she whent to tatt on the top of my butt it made me bum twitch lol and the trunk of the tree is up my spine...spine hurt the most out of the hole thing...I almost broke the chair. and the branches are in the middle of my back which didn't hurt at all it was a nice change it was like someone scrating an anoying itch that you've tryed to scratch but you couldn't reach.
all up it's taken 13 hours and 5 days and it's not finished yet 3 hours each session + 3 hour touch ups and 1 hour for the last day. so thats 13 hours of pain. got that one 5 years ago.

lol I just finished designing another one for the top of my back big 2 times bigger than the Tree, I think I'll get it after my wedding I don't think it will look any good in the dress.

cheers Jody

I can show you the scorpian tattoo - its abit blurry kind of hard taking it of your self, can't show you the tree its my design and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## pinkjess (Jun 19, 2007)

i have 5 already with a huge new peice being designed as we speak. its so not as bad as people make out, piece of cake. if i had the money i'd be covered!


----------



## angua21 (Jun 19, 2007)

apologies for correcting something that didnt need correcting, I have never heard them called that (mum has always just called hers a leg plucker, and they are evil so I refuse to use them) 

but not to the person who needed to be an utter jerk to point it out.

now i remember why I stopped comeing on this forum years ago


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Correcting people*



angua21 said:


> apologies for correcting something that didnt need correcting, I have never heard them called that (mum has always just called hers a leg plucker, and they are evil so I refuse to use them)
> 
> but not to the person who needed to be an utter jerk to point it out.
> 
> now i remember why I stopped comeing on this forum years ago



It does annoy me sometimes when people correct either spelling or terms. Not everyone is as educated or would like to be as educated as some appear or make out to be.

A few people around here have commented and find it rather childish. JMHO


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Mell, I think you'll be fine. I'm a sook when it comes to any needle lol, mind u I don't mind putting needles in people (poor logan and friends lol). Some will tell u lower back hurts others say arms hurt all depends on u. I beleive if you want a tatt, do it were you want it, now were it will hurt the least. My first tatt was on my hip bone, two hours of it consint which is nothing. Didn't hurt just got annoying after a while. It's hard to describe what it will feel like cause everyone is different but if you combine vibration, and a few needles going in slightly and being draged thats about it (that's not very helpful lol). Outline is always worse than the shading so if you at least get past that your right. You'll be fine, don't worry yourself about it like we all do with our first, once it's done you'll be wondering what all the stressing was for and you won't get past the mirror without having another look lol. I did one of the most painful tatts u can get on poor old logan ( u know were) and yet he would go back and do it again lol, although he might not of been saying that at the time.
Allana


----------



## tooben (Jun 20, 2007)

hi i have eight tattoos and yes they do hurt. people say they dont but they do. some just more then others . its not bad pain its a kind of good hurt . depends where you get it .


----------



## Donk^ (Jun 20, 2007)

hello forget the pain the results are worth the worry i have 6 tatt's insde the arm was the most painful ,but after a few minutes the pain goes away... its almost nice to be honest i dont like pain but i a like the feeling of being tattoooed..... like Snakes get one want more.... good luck dont let the wonderful stories like giving birth , breaking a leg etc put you off every one has a different pain threshhold.


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 20, 2007)

angua21 said:


> Its called an Epilady, not epilator,





Tsidasa said:


> um epilady is the brand of the thing.... epilator is what the apparatus is actually called =p are we becoming like the US. should i get a kleenex? (translation - tissue) :lol:





angua21 said:


> apologies for correcting something that didnt need correcting, I have never heard them called that (mum has always just called hers a leg plucker, and they are evil so I refuse to use them)
> 
> but not to the person who needed to be an utter jerk to point it out.
> 
> now i remember why I stopped comeing on this forum years ago



um so did i read that right, it's ok for you to point it out and say we were wrong? but we can't say it back? anyway i was saying it in good humour, so don't you dare call me a jerk. Grow a pair.


----------



## Miss B (Nov 10, 2007)

nightowl said:


> Even with the solid colour two hours is a long time for that size tat.
> 
> Something doesn't sound right there....special cream every 45 minutes for two weeks? Was the tattooist a proper one or a scratcher? You should only need a light application of Bepanthen or similar a few times a day (if that) for a week.
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude, so sorry if it comes across that way


 
Whoops, how unobservant am I - I just came across your question (5 months later LOL).

I can't even remember what the cream was, but they gave me this small tube of something to apply every forty-five minutes for two weeks. I had it done at 'Wild at Heart' here in Brissie (www.wildathearttattoo.com.au).

And no, you didn't come across as rude so don't worry


----------



## Jen (Nov 10, 2007)

nice one miss b . so, pics of the tattoo, come on, its been 5 months, either we see the tattoo, or we get video of you epilating your legs


----------



## alteara (Nov 10, 2007)

Gee next time I really should check the date of the post.... ok time to go bang my head against a brick wall again.....


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 10, 2007)

The trick is not minding that it hurts . If you get in the right mood you can convince yourself that it is almost enjoyable . The burn is constant , there are no sharp pain spikes to wait for so you can relax . Its a fine line as Chrissy sings , just dont enjoy it too much .


----------



## Miss B (Nov 10, 2007)

Jen said:


> nice one miss b . so, pics of the tattoo, come on, its been 5 months, either we see the tattoo, or we get video of you epilating your legs


 
Lol Jen, sorry :lol:

I'll get an updated photo just as soon as there is someone around to take the pic for me


----------



## Jen (Nov 10, 2007)

no missb, i meant mrsshep to show us photos, but did you get yours re-inked?


----------



## mertle (Nov 10, 2007)

I have 3 tattoos, arm, thigh and lower calf, 

The lower leg one was insane painful!

The one on my thigh was a breeze, I was reading a magazine while the tattoo artist did it, he kept asking how I was but it was all good!

So yeah, each was different!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 10, 2007)

Jen said:


> no missb, i meant mrsshep to show us photos, but did you get yours re-inked?


 
LOL. Nope, haven't had it re-inked. Looking at it now, I'm not sure if I need to.


----------



## slither (Nov 10, 2007)

i got two on my wrists they di dhurt a little but i think it is a good pain hurt much more over the vainy areas


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 10, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> The trick is not minding that it hurts . If you get in the right mood you can convince yourself that it is almost enjoyable . The burn is constant , there are no sharp pain spikes to wait for so you can relax . Its a fine line as Chrissy sings , just dont enjoy it too much .


 

I'll second that!!
I got under my arm tattooed and had to lie there with my arm above my head for 2 and a half hours. After about 10 minutes the pins and neddles set in and after that it got so much worse!!(more so the shading when you know you're near the end).
The guy that did it said he has never had anyone sit through the whole thing (i was the first) that they usually just get the outline and then come back another day. 
Well worth it though and i wouldn't hesitate to do it again. There as addictive as piercing and reptiles!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 10, 2007)

slither said:


> i got two on my wrists they di dhurt a little but i think it is a good pain hurt much more over the vainy areas


 
Me too, but i seriously didn't feel anything?? (not trying to sound like a hero)


----------



## mich1 (Nov 10, 2007)

i found when i was a week due on that it was about 20times more painful, and its true, my artist is female and said its amazing how heighten pain is when due on for a period.
I was tattooed for 4 and half hrs on my forearm one month and then then the same 2 weeks after, first hurt much much much more!
i agree with who ever said where there is more muscle it hurts less!
ive put it down to where you are least touched it hurts more.
but they hurt no matter what...once your endorfines(cant spell) set in then you should be able to just get used to it....sort of lol
depends how good you can handle pain.....us girls are much better at it 
if its just a hr long tat, dont even worry about it, just got for it, its going to freak you out either way...and you have nothing to compare it to..so just go for it
youll get addicted and love it


----------



## mich1 (Nov 10, 2007)

> I'll second that!!
> I got under my arm tattooed and had to lie there with my arm above my head for 2 and a half hours. After about 10 minutes the pins and neddles set in and after that it got so much worse!!(more so the shading when you know you're near the end).
> The guy that did it said he has never had anyone sit through the whole thing (i was the first) that they usually just get the outline and then come back another day.


? ive had 5/6 hr sessions... last tat i was in that position too, but took nearly 5 hrs
i dotn care, i wanna sound like a hero lol, im proud, true test of character and looks nice too...


----------



## channi (Nov 10, 2007)

I have one on my shoulder blade, I was so scared going in, acting like a big woose then when he started I just felt a slight vibration and I went to sleep and he woke me up when he finished.


----------



## JoandDrew (Nov 11, 2007)

I must admit, before I got my tattoo, I hadnt really thought about how much it would hurt, probably just as well.
When the guy started on my tat, which is on my lower back, I got such a shock, I told him after about 20 seconds to stop, I had changed my mind and didnt want it anymore, he said it was too late as he had already started, and I would have a line on my back for the rest of my life, so I just had to put up with the pain, although the whole way through I begged him to hurry. I love my tattoo and have had it for 8 years, and wouldnt change having it,and would love another, but will I go through it again "Not a chance in hell" and I had 4 kids with no pain relief, ( although I did say I had changed my mind half way through having them as well) I consider myself to have quite a high pain threshold. Some people say tatts dont hurt, some say they do. Some say childbirth isnt too bad, some do. You wont know if you dont try it, my recommendation is start small..Maybe rub some numbing cream onto it first, if your tattoo artist says its ok.
Good luck, and let us know how you go


----------

